# Norwegian: å ha/gå/ta på seg



## svalda

å ha på seg
å gå på seg
å ta på seg

What is the difference?


----------



## basslop

Å ha på seg (klær): To wear (clothes)
Å ta på seg: Literally also about clothing. To pull on. It is also used more figuratively in "Å ta på seg ansvaret" - to take the responsibilty
Å gå på seg: It's used literally, like: Å gå på seg gnagsår.


----------



## svalda

Tusen takk, basslop.
But I haven't understood the meaning of "å gå på seg gnagsår".


----------



## NorwegianNYC

_Ha på seg_ and _ta på seg_ normally refers to being dressed or getting dressed.
_Gå på seg_ is rare, and only idiomatic.


----------



## svalda

Mange takk.


----------



## basslop

Sorry svalda, I forgot to translate: Gnagsår is blister, for example at the back of the  heel.


----------



## svalda

Thank you again, basslop!


----------



## Grefsen

basslop said:


> Å ha på seg (klær): To wear (clothes)





NorwegianNYC said:


> _Ha på seg_ and _ta på seg_ normally refers to being dressed or getting dressed.


I'm curious to know if _å h__a på seg _could be used to mean wearing something other than just clothes, such as "wearing a ponytail."

For example, would the following be correct _på norsk_?

Kvinnen fotballspiller *har på seg *en hestehale.

The woman footballer (soccer player) wears a ponytail.


----------



## basslop

No, "har på seg hestehale" would mean that it's not her own natural hair, rather a wig or something. "Den kvinnelige fotballspilleren har hestehale" would be the correct translation here.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

"Wearing a ponytail" is actually a misnomer in English. One "has" or "sports" a ponytail. The expression "wear a ponytail" is a truncated version of "to wear one's hair in a ponytail"


----------



## Grefsen

basslop said:


> No, "har på seg hestehale" would mean that it's not her own natural hair, rather a wig or something.


Tusen takk for svaret ditt, *basslop!* 


NorwegianNYC said:


> "Wearing a ponytail" is actually a misnomer in English. One "has" or "sports" a ponytail. The expression "wear a ponytail" is a truncated version of "to wear one's hair in a ponytail"


Tusen takk for det!  

I also learned something new about the English language today.


----------

